# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Epi i Gilgameshit

## Diabolis

Përkthyer nga Anton Berisha


Epi i Gilgameshit

Kënga e parë

Çdo gjë vërente hyu i kësaj toke,
Askund njeri nuk kishte që se njihte
Dijen e tij dhe veprën që kish bërë-
Nuk kishte gjë që ai nuk e kuptonte.
Të gjithë njerzit në vrojtim i mbante
Dhe heshtas ndritë qitte gjëra tfshehta.
Si hon të thellë e tqartë e kish urtësinë
Ta sjellë kumtin para mbytjes smadhe.
Në rrugë tgjëra, tpafund qe tfilluar, (ftilluar)
Me shumë vuajtje e bëri udhëtimin,
Të stërmundimshëm shtegtimin e pati.
Pikëllimin me kunja e shkruante
E nrrasa tgurit i skaliste veprat,
E nrrasa tgurit gdhendte tgjitha vuajtjet.
Mbret Gilgameshi, trimi ngadhnjimtar,
Ndërtoi muret rreth e rreth Urukut 
Një tempul tshenjtë, sikur majë mali,
Që ngrihet pirg nqytetin e ndërtuar
Themelesh tforta, thua nga çeliku,
Dhe me shtëpi të larta mirë i mbrojtur 
Hyu i qielli natë vend banonte.
E gjërë shtrihet grurishta e qytetit,
E pasur shumë, drithnike madhështore.
Sa fort shkëlqen edhe më shumë shndrit
Pallati i mbretit krejt i zbardhëlluar;
Nbedena sogjetarët rrinë ditën,
Ndrësa ushtarët natën roje bëjnë.
E treta e Gilgameshit është njeri,
Ndërsa hyjnore dy të tretat i ka.
Të trembur e të mahnitur qytetarët
Pamjen e trupit ia vrojtojnë atij 
Një qenie tatillë askush skish parë
As për nga forca e as nga bukuria.
Luanin e përzë kah prhet skutave,
Nturinj e kap dhe frymën ia zë;
Të egrën kafshë e gjuan me shpejtësinë
Si dhe fuqinë e harkut që ai mban.
Çkado që flet, çkado që ai vendos
Për qytetarët ligj duhet të jetë.
Më tepër se dëshirën e babait
E çmon djaloshi vullnetin embretit.
Porsa i mituri bëhet madhor,
Bariut tlartë i bëhet shërbyes  
Gjahtar, luftar ose bari kopesh,
Roje ndërtesash, shkrues urdhëresash
O shërbetor i tempullit të shenjtë.
Për kënaqsitë e vuajtjet e njeriut
Mbret Gilgameshi kokën nuk e vret.
Sa madhështor që është e trim i çartur
Dhe mendjemprehtë sa fort ka qëlluar,
Të rinj e tvjetër, tfortë edhe të ligj
Për mbretin duhet tgjithë të punojnë.
Shkëlqimi i Urukut duhet tshndrisë
Më fort se nçdo qytet mbi këtë tokë.
Slëshon pe Gilgameshi dhe slejon
E dashura te i dashuri të shkojë
As vasha trimit tashpër ti afrohet.
Deri te hyjt rënkimet u arrijnë,
Te perënditë e plotfuqishme tqiellit,
Te hyu i Urukut, vend i shenjtë:
Mëzatin e fuqishëm jue e krijuat
e tok me luanin krifëdendur,
por Gilgameshi, tcilin prijs e kemi,
shumë më i fuqishëm është se sa ata.
Si këtë një tjetër kurrë smund ta gjesh,
Që mund këtij për forcë tia kalojë:
Vashën se lë të dashurit ti shkojë,
As çikën e trimit burrit saj ti qaset.
Këto ankime i dëgjon Anuji,
I qiellit hy, dhe thërret Arurunë,
Hyjneshën e formimit të përkryer:
O Aruru, që kafshë bën e njerëz bëre,
ti, bashkërisht me zulmëmadh Mardukun,
krijo edhe një qënie tmrekullueshme,
të jetë e ngjashme, sikur Gilgameshi,
të jetë i fortë ashtu si dhe ai 
veç kafshë shkretëtire të mos jetë,
dhe në Uruk vigani le të vijë
me Gilgameshin ndyluftim të dalë 
atëhere Uruku qetësi do tketë.
Si e dëgjoi lutjen Aruruja,
Mendja e saj një qenie e krijoi
Sikur e deshAnuji, hyu i qiellit.
Duart e veta zuri e mi lau
E ma gatoi baltën dhe e njomi
E më pështymën e hyjnisë amtare
Se çe formoi trimin, Enkidujin;
Dhe jetë i dha me frymën dhe me gjakun 
E Ninibujit trim, hyjni e luftës.
Tashti qëndron në stepë ai i vetmuar
E ka tmbuluar trupin krejt në lesh,
Flokët në kokë si gruas i shpërndahen,
Porsi kallinj të grurit i valviten,
Asgjë nuk di për njerëz as për tokën.
Veshur ngëzof, sikurse Sumukani,
Hyjni e fushës dhe e bagëtisë,
Tok me gazela barin kullot
E tok me kafshë ujin pi në lug
Dhe me gëzim nxiton ai nëpër valë.
...

----------


## Diabolis

Në atë vend, ku kafshët pijnë ujë,
Aty gjahtari kurthet i ka vënë.
Sa i ashpër Enkiduji i kundërshton
Pse natë vend u jepte shtazëve ujë.
Të parën ditë, tdytën dhe të tretën,
Ndejti Enkiduji te lugu, ti kërcënohet;
Fytyrën mpirë gjahtari e vështronte,
Ndërsa me grigjë nvatha ai kthehej.
Aq i tronditur ish, aq i zëmëruar 
Fytyrën tzymtë e shqirrej nga tërbimi;
Një dhembje e madhe zemrën ia coptonte
Sepse në palcë frika i kish hyrë 
Nga ajo që pa, përbindësh mali iu duk.
Gjahtari briti, të atit i thotë:
I huaj një njeri nga mali zbriti,
si pinjoll i Anujit, babë, duket,
të madhe fort fuqinë ai e ka
pa u ndalur fare vrapon nëpër stepë,
te lugu ynë së bashku rri me bisha 
hata të frikshme pamjen që ma kishte,
mendja aspak smë thotë ti afrohem.
Mi mbushi gropat që i pata çelur,
Mi prishi kurthet që i pata vënë
E duarthatë mla pa kafshë të fushës.
Babai atëhere djalit kështu i tha:
Urukut mësyeja, shko te Gilgameshi!
Dhe i trego për forcën e paparë
Tdjaloshit tegër që e ndeshe nfushë.
Lute ta japë një grua thyjnueshme,
E cila perëndeshës tdashurisë,
Vetë Ishtares i është kushtuar;
Me vete merre dhe e sill këtu!
E kur te lugu shtazët të afrohen,
Tfillojë ajo e teshat le ti zhveshë
Që ai tharliset nga trupi i saj.
Duke e vështruar gruas do ti afrohet
Në këtë mënyrë do ti braktisë shtazët,
Me tcilat sbashku nfushë është rritur.
Sa mirl fjalën babës ia dëgjoi 
Në rrugë niset dhe në Uruk arrin.
Troket në portë, pastaj brenda futet
E drejt kah dera e mbretit ai afrohet.
Përpara, ntë dy gjunjët, atij i bie.
Dorën e ngre, i thotë Gilgameshit:
Nga mali zbritur ka një qenie e huaj
i fortë shumë sa garda e hyut tqiellit,
më tmadhe kush se ka fuqinë nstepë,
kudo pa ndalë fushës ai vrapon,
me kafshë bashkë këmbët nlug i mban,
i frikshëm shumë, tmerron kur e sheh 
nuk kam dëshirë atij ti afrohem,
se më pengon ai gropat për ti çelur,
se më pengon ai rrjetat për ti vënë,
se më pengon ai kurthet për ti ngrehur!
Gropat, që kisha çelur, mi ka mbyllur
E grimca-grimca rrjetat mi ka bërë,
Sa keq ai kurthet, ofshe, mi ka prishur.
Nga duart e mia tshpëtojnë i ka lënë
Shumë e shumë kafshë tegra tfushës sime!
Gjahtarit Gilgameshi atëbotë i thotë:
tashti, gjahtari im, tfillo e shko!
Merre me vete gruan e hyjnueshme
Nga i shenjti tempull i tlumes Ishtare
Dhe deri natë vend ti merre e çoje.
Kur tvijë ai te lugu bashkë me kafshë,
Teshat e shtatit ajo le ti zhveshë
Që të harliset ai nga trupi i saj.
Porsa ta shohë, gruas do i afrohet,
Dhe kështu shtazët si do ti braktisë,
Me to në fushë bashkë që është rritur.
Dëgjoi fjalët gjahtari e u bë gati,
Ntempull tIshtares tbukurën e mori 
Me të së bashku nrrugë u tfillua;
Mushkën e nget dhiareve të shkurtra.
Posa arrijnë atje, të tretën ditë,
Në fushë ndalen në një vend tcaktuar
Dhe poshtë zbresin gruaja dhe gjahtari
Jo shumë larg nga vendi ku ish lugu.
Pa luajtur vendit plot dy ditë rrijnë.
Kur kafshët nlug afrohen tpijnë ujë,
Shtazët e ujit turen fort nëpër valë 
Me to së bashku ishte Enkiduji,
Pinjolli katallan i hyut të qiellit
Tok me gazela barin e kullot,
Sbashku me kafshë ujin e rrufit
Dhe nvalë bie me turr, i kënaqur.
Dhe gruaja e hyjnueshme e vështron
Njeriun e fortë, trimin shumë tfuqishëm,
Njeriun e malit që shtegton nëpër fushë 
E rreth e mrreth e sogjeton si fushën.
Ndiç Enkiduji atyre ju afrohet.
Ky është ai, për tcilin të kam folur,
nga gjiri yt çliroje tash këmishën
edhe zbulo ti kodrat e haresë
që të harliset ai nga trupi yt!
Kohë mos humb e vështroje lakminë!
Posa të shohë, pranë do tafrohet.
Zgjoja ti epshin, joshja ëndjet e gruas,
Fare të huaja kafshët le ti duken
Me tcilat bashkë në fushë është rritur 
Në kraharorin tënd ai do të prehet.
Mbi gji këmishën gruaja e çliroi
Dhe jashtë qiti kodrat e haresë
Që Enkidujin me to ta harlisë.
Lakminë e tij t'ia shohë ajo sngurroi
E shpejt nga trupi teshat i fërflloi.
...

----------


## Diabolis

Porsa e pa i lëshoi dhe ai për tokë 
Iu zgjua epshi e lakmia për gruan.
Sa mirë kraharori atij iu preh
Ngjat bukuroshes, shërbyeses së zotit.
Vetëm qëndruan  gjashtë ditë e shtatë net
Derisa e njohu Enkiduji mirë
Duke u njësuar ndashuri me gruan 
Krejt u kënaq me bukurinë e saj.
E ngrit kokën Enkiduj kah stepa,
Vrojton ku janë kafshët dhe i përgjon.
Porsa e shohin ato Enkidujin
Me tshpejtë nga vendi gazelat kërcejnë 
Të trembura shumë kafshët prapësohen;
Nsa Enkiduji bie në limonti,
I heshtur fare rri dhe i shtangur.
Te gruaja kthehet, pranë këmbëve i bie,
Në sy asaj shikimin ja ngulit
Edhe e dëgjon çka gruaja i fliste:
Sa i bukur, Enkidu je, si hyjni!
Eja nqytet, në Uruk, bedenash i rrethuar,
Eja në Uruk në tempullin hyjnor,
Nvendin ku prehen Anuji e Ishtarja;
Na urdhëro nsarajin e shkëlqyer
Ku Gilgameshi i përkryer banon 
Të atillë npopull një tjetër se gjen.
Kështu thotë ajo. Eejfi atij i bëhet,
Për fjalët që dëgjuan veshët e tij.
Enkiduji i flet shërbyeses së Ishtares:
E pra, tash ti ngrehu, o gruaja ime!
Në vend të shenjtë mua më dërgo,
Në çvend banojnë Anuji dhe Ishtarja,
Në tempullin ku Gilgameshi rri,
Kreshniku i përsosur ku sundon,
Në mes të njerzëve një kafshë aq e fortë.
Në dylyftim atë dua ta ftoj,
Me të të thekshëm tfortin do ta grish,
Në mes të urukut luftë do ti shpall.
Dhe unë i fortë jam! dhe do të hyj 
brenda nqytet dhe fatin ta ndërroj.
Në stepë atje, në stepë unë kam lindur
Gjymtyrët e mia  forca ime janë;
Me sytë e tu këtë ti do ta shohësh, 
Çka do të ndodhë unë vetë e di,
Nqytet u nisën Enkiduji e gruaja.
Porsa arrijnë nëpër portë hyjnë 
Rrugët e shtruara nqilima tshkruar,
Në tesha tbardha njerëzit të veshur
I kanë tlidhura maramat kresë.
Nga larg dëgjohen tinguj tharpës, tfyellit 
Kremtohet festë ditën edhe natën;
Vashat shtathedhura, të gjitha të bukura
Në gjallëri jete nkalim valëzojnë,
Trazojnë trimat nbrohori ndër dhima.
Gruaja e hyjnueshme para Enkidujit
Prin dhe në tempull të Ishtares futet,
Ndhomën e shenjtë i merr teshat festive.
Me petka tmrekullueshme e stolis
Dhe e forcon fort mirë Enkidujin
Me bukë e verë taltarit të hyjneshës.
Një grua e shugëruar dhe profete
Afrohet dhe i thotë kështu atij:
O Enkiduj, tmëdhenjtë perëndi
sa më të gjatë jetën ta dhurofshin!
Eja këtu ta shohësh Gilgameshin 
Njeri i dhembjeve dhe gëzimeve;
Duhet ta shohësh, fytyrën tia vështrosh 
Sikurse dielli syri i tij shkëlqen
Të fortë muskuj ka, si prej çelikut,
Të ngjeshur shtatin, po ashtu të lartë,
Më tepër forcë ka sesa duhet,
As natën as ditën lodhje ai nuk ndien,
Tmerron si Adadi, hyu i stuhisë.
Shamashi, zot i diellit, e mëshiroi,
Ea, hyjni e thellësive, e bëri tmençur;
Të tre hyjnitë e zgjodhën mbret të jetë
Dhe ia ndriçuan shumë mendjen atij.
Përpara se të zbrisje ti nga mali,
Ty Gilgameshi të ka parandier.
Një ëndërr tkeqe e pa në Uruku
Dhe është zgjuar aq trembshëm nga gjumi,
Dhe ëndrrën nënës svet ia ka rrëfyer:
Ëndërr ttrishtueshme sonte unkam parë:
disi, në qiell, yjtë nuk lëvizin
si luftëtarë tzjarrtë më binin sipër;
e tërë garda mdukej një njeri.
Provova lart ta ngre, por pa dobi,
Sepse i rëndë shumë ishte për mua.
Provova mëpastaj ta rrokullis 
Nga vendi smunda ta lëviz.
Banorët e Urukut rreth e rreth
Rrinin dhe dramën e vërtetë shihnin.
...

----------


## Diabolis

Në gjunj i binin, këmbët ia puthnin.
Si tishte grua aherë e shtrëngova,
Kaq fort e drodha sa i hipa sipër
Dhe e vërvita para këmbëve ttua.
Porsi ta kishe bir ti e pranove
E pranë krahut si vëlla ma solle.
Rishata, qështë hyjneshë si dhe nënë,
Që di fort mirë ëndrrat ti shpjegojë,
Kështu filloi e djalit tvet i tha:
Nëse në qiell yjet ti i ke parë
e gardën e Anujit duke rënë
dhe lart ke dashur ti atë ta ngresh,
porse i rëndë ishte ai për ty
dhe u përpoqe që ta luash vendit,
porse nuk munde në krye tia dalësh
e mua te këmbët atë ma vërvite,
e nëse për djalë unë e pranova,
kjo do të thotë se kështu do tbëhet:
një trim do tvijë, trim shumë i fuqishëm,
që do të ketë forcën e një garde
e ndylyftim ti dalësh do të ftojë 
me ty mejdanin rreptas do ta ndajë
dhe dora jote sipër do ti rrijë,
do tmbesë i shtrirë ai pran këmbëve tmia;
si djalë unë do ta kem, e ti vëlla,
si shok e mik nbeteja do ta keshë.
E sheh, o Enkiduj, kjo është ëndrra
Si dhe shpjegimi i nënës dhe hyjneshës.
Foli kështu profetja e shuguruar
Dhe Enkiduj e la shtëpin e Ishtares.



fundi i Kenges se Pare

----------

